# The Ronnie Coleman Transformation



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2004)

http://www.thebiguniverse.com/coleman/transform.html

From 220 to 296


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2004)

Highligths from his last video

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/store/video-ronnie-coleman-squats.html


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

The "after" looks photoshopped, reminds me of the before/after Barry Bonds shots..


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2004)

I just saw him guest pose last night, definitely the biggest I have ever seen in person.

I think he looks better in the 220lb pic personally.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> The "after" looks photoshopped, reminds me of the before/after Barry Bonds shots..



no, he really is that big, it's unbelievable.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think he looks better in the 220lb pic personally.



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

Do you think he's at the point that it's too big, if there's such a thing?

At 220 lb. he looks solid but not special; best shape was '99 and '01 Olympias.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2004)

yes, he is too big, in the 220lb pic he had a nice small waist and v-taper, no gh gut.


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, Mudge. that's pretty neat.

Gotta loooooooove the juice.

That reminds me alot of Flex Wheeler. I thought he looked his best in like '98, before he tried to compete with the Monsters.


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> no, he really is that big, it's unbelievable.



i guess the name of his video suits him right then


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

At 220 he looks puny! Let's hope that at 300 lb. + he doesn't have a heart attack in the next few years.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2004)

Amazing, I would think he would look better at 250.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> That reminds me alot of Flex Wheeler. I thought he looked his best in like '98, before he tried to compete with the Monsters.



I think 1994 is everyones favorite Flex year, but I could be off. I think he was ~225?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 5, 2004)

notice on the picture how he lost all his hair ??, wha tthe fuck is the reward of that lifestyle after its all done???? he lost all ability to produce testosterone and god knows what else might be wrong with him,  but he does look good (muscle wise)...


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 5, 2004)

Dam his legs got HUGE.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 5, 2004)

His head got bigger!


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

Legs have gotten a little out of balance with the upper body since the extra weight gain. He shouldn't be doing any more squats or leg presses at the higher weight.


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 5, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> His head got bigger!




 thats jokes


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> notice on the picture how he lost all his hair ??, wha tthe fuck is the reward of that lifestyle after its all done???? he lost all ability to produce testosterone and god knows what else might be wrong with him,  but he does look good (muscle wise)...



Lots of people shave their heads  Lost all ability to produce testosterone? He most likely is using year round ergo he has no need to produce his own. If and when he chooses to come off then thats another matter to be dealt with then. People have been brought back from at least 3 years use, I have not seen studies with anyone having used for longer than that.

As for his face getting bigger, so did mine when I gained weight. I am actually supprised somewhat his head looks so normal in his 220 pic, then again his bodyfat is also lower than mine obviously. And for any smart asses out there, no I do not use GH or IGF-1.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 5, 2004)

Hmmm... so that explains Mudge's big head...


















J/k dude.


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I think 1994 is everyones favorite Flex year, but I could be off. I think he was ~225?



that might be it


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

it's the year that he looked like a bigger, more ripped Dex Jackson.  Not to mention the round muscle bellies and tiny joints he had. 

AMAZING physique...


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

Amazing, yes. Is this the point of being too big?


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 5, 2004)

I liked his definition and overall look better at 220 lbs, HOWEVER who can deny this man's size!!!!OMG!!! Beyond beleif!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Amazing, yes. Is this the point of being too big?



The point, is being bigger every year. This is obviously the goal of someone who, wants to be bigger every year.

That is exactly the "point."


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

Most realize that size is only one big factor. In optimal shape he was somewhere between the two extremes:

*http://www.healthmaniaclub.com/bodybuilder/photos/photos02-12.htm*

*http://www.volny.cz/milver/coleman.jpg*

http://fortifiediron.net/gallery/albums/userpics/Bicep%20Curls%201.JPG


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Amazing, yes. Is this the point of being too big?



i was talkin' bout Flex.

somewhere b/w 94 and '98 is IMO the best physique ever. i'll try to look for it...


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

Same thing.


----------



## LittleKid (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Most realize that size is only one big factor. In optimal shape he was somewhere between the two extremes:
> 
> *http://www.healthmaniaclub.com/bodybuilder/photos/photos02-12.htm*
> 
> ...


 Holy shit his veins are about the width of a pinky finger!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 5, 2004)

how is it possible for him to gain anymore muscle mass??
How can he not be at 100% maximum?


----------



## PTOManiac (Dec 5, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Highligths from his last video
> 
> http://www.mesomorphosis.com/store/video-ronnie-coleman-squats.html


My good GOD!!! Did you hear what he said??? 55 45lb weights on that leg-press machine!!!! That's 2475lbs, THAT'S INSANE!!!


----------



## Flex (Dec 6, 2004)

PTOManiac said:
			
		

> Did you hear what he said??? 55 45lb weights on that leg-press machine!!!! That's 2475lbs, THAT'S INSANE!!!



No, i believe it's "unbelievable"


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 6, 2004)

ROFLORLFROUHFISBISB@ leg pressing 55 plates.  Thats insane, but the bigger question is, how fuxin long would it take to load 55 plates onto the machine.  Like 20 minutes.  It takes longer to load the damn leg press than it does to get your 2-4 sets in.  So you could count that as an exersize:

Leg press load x 55


----------



## Mudge (Dec 6, 2004)

Plus the weight of the leg plate which is going to be a bit because of the machine being so overbuilt. They had about 4 people unloading it after his set.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 6, 2004)

He says that on the video, around 2,300 plus 100.
*http://www.chez.com/bodybuildingnet/bodybuilders/coleman/coleman11.jpg*


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 6, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think he looks better in the 220lb pic personally.



no doubt! his waistline/abs are a lot better, much nicer shape awesome peaks and crazy vascularity!

I don't like the 290lbs pic much myself... not a big fan of any of the real HUGE pros, its looks nasty! I like darren charles, shawn ray that sorta build... with the size, symmetary and seperation! that gets a lot more respect from me!

peace


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 6, 2004)

he is stupid size its unbelieveable put his heart under that much strain it will burst he really had man boobs of steel

Neo


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> how is it possible for him to gain anymore muscle mass??


  hyperplasia thanks to good old GH...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 6, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> He says that on the video, around 2,300 plus 100.
> *http://www.chez.com/bodybuildingnet/bodybuilders/coleman/coleman11.jpg*



55 plates is 2475 pounds.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 6, 2004)

How much do you leg press Mudge?


----------

